# what do you use for room temperature?



## Starving Always (Feb 11, 2016)

I'd like to know how you measure the temperature of the room you're keeping your mantids in. i dont have a built-in air conditoner or heater so I can't change or know the temperature of where I'm storing them in. I'm thinking of getting a digital infoor thermometer. would that help? what do you think? 



thanks, Kai


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 11, 2016)

I use a temperature gun to check stuff, I got it to measure temperatures in my monitor enclosure but it works for whatever. It measures surface temps, not ambient though. The one pictured could be awesome though if it's accurate, It's always good to know both temperature and humidity in a room to adjust how you keep the animal.


----------



## Starving Always (Feb 11, 2016)

thanks for helping! I thought that too when I first saw this. I asked if it was accurate since it looks fake-ish


----------



## RocknessMonster (Feb 14, 2016)

I honestly use the stickers you get for fish tanks, the little black strips. I've always trusted them for some reason, because if the glass is hot, then clearly the inside is hot, even though I may not feel it personally. I think simple is the easy way to go, try looking at normal gauges in pet stores maybe.


----------



## Starving Always (Feb 14, 2016)

hmm i saw these too, but i thought the gauges were easier to see XD


----------



## RocknessMonster (Feb 14, 2016)

it's pretty easy to read the black stickers actually, it's a color thing, blue and red depending on temp. I think there's digital ones too, but I'm far too lazy to replace batteries.


----------



## Starving Always (Feb 14, 2016)

RocknessMonster said:


> it's pretty easy to read the black stickers actually, it's a color thing, blue and red depending on temp. I think there's digital ones too, but I'm far too lazy to replace batteries.


I'm measuring my humidity and temp of enclosure by just simply putting the gauge? in it. it's pretty small and can fit w/o disturbing it.


----------



## RocknessMonster (Feb 14, 2016)

temp, the humidity adds to it I suppose. I think there's a lizard gauge you could use. just go to a pet store and look around.


----------



## MantisGalore (Feb 14, 2016)

I use the electronic humidity/temperature readers by zoo med.


----------

